# Ratty's-The ones in your hair lol



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

Just a fun thread ! 

Ive noticed in the last few years there seems to be alot of kids with rats tails in their hair , which has led me to believe maybe mummy or daddy has one , Im just interested in how popular they are .

My son has a 4inch ratty and I also have one now at a length of 73cm or 28.7inches.

I am aware alot of people dislike rattys , so we dont need to hear from you . Just those who have them , or know someone who has one and an average length ?? 

Also why youve/they have chosen a rats tail ???



Thanx Peeps


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmm live and let live I say....
I think I would look like Mutton dressed as lamb if I had one
My Daughter is giving Rapunzel a run for her money so she wont do it
Nope.... no ratt a tat tat tails in this camp


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

lol Oh I havent shaved my head lol my hair is all 21inches long and then the rattys abit longer , Just dont have it cut at the hair dressers etc ... I use it as a hair tye most days lol


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

That sounds like a cool hair do on you Torah! You don't see many chicks w ratties, let alone that use em as hair ties 

Any pics?


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

yah one from the races on sunday - out not being used as a hair tye lol







Its usually hidden down my top or in my hair so this was a pretty rare pic/sight ..


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought there would be more people with them on here , dont know why


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

I had dreads, but that doesn't count. Never had a rats tail tho...


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont know why but I love them . Probably got something to do with my late husband having on , and me keeping the legacy going


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

heaps of hubbys mates have them and so do their boys! My daughter sorta has one, but its not intentional, just the way her hair grows! lol. She was still bald until her 2nd bday!


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Jun 2, 2011)

i have one, is it 24cm. I had one when i was born so i decided to just let it grow the past year-ish but it's way thicker than usual rats tails, kinda like the avatar ones now all i need is the blue paint


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 2, 2011)

I have never seen someone with a rats tail that isn't a massive bogan


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I have never seen someone with a rats tail that isn't a massive bogan


 
LOL, the truth.
Alot of my asian mates have em, they look alright i guess.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I have never seen someone with a rats tail that isn't a massive bogan


 
A lot of young thugs have them these days.

It's funny because it originated in some nerdy star trek movie apparently.


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I have never seen someone with a rats tail that isn't a massive bogan


 
Thanx so I look like a massive bogan ???

I know I never thought of my husband as a bogan , he was wonderful !


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

Torah said:


> Do I look like a massive bogan ???


 
Perhaps a boganette?

haha just kidding.


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

really ?


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

one of the guys i went to school with was a state champ boxer and he had a massive one...80cm, but he shaved the rest of his hair off. he had to cut 70cm off for nationals.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't realise people actually measured them. Does the length mean something? Like a type of status thing?


kawasakirider said:


> It's funny because it originated in some nerdy star trek movie apparently.


Do you mean Star Wars? Padawans have them and it's cut as a ritual off when they become a Jedi. Not that I'm nerdy enough to know this stuff off the top off my head or anything though *cough*


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

Torah said:


> really ?


 
No Torah, I was just joking 



saximus said:


> I
> Do you mean Star Wars? Padawans have them and it's cut as a ritual off when they become a Jedi. Not that I'm nerdy enough to know this stuff off the top off my head or anything though *cough*


 
I'm not nerdy enough to be able to recite the first page of Harry Potter and the Philosophers stone off by heart, either


----------



## camcamcam (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, I have a few friends with them they look good and suit some people, then there are some that look like ferrals haha.
I wouldn't ever personally get one. Just not my thing.

There is a kid around where I live, a ranga, he has this VERY long one, goes close to his lower back. Not a good look for a 12 year old i must say. Hahaha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 2, 2011)

My 7yr old son has one about 5inches long, and his mum is always wanting to dye it different colours but I wont let her.


----------



## welchy94 (Jun 2, 2011)

my uncle has one its probs around the fot mark or so but it suits him as he has like no hair only the lil part on the back of his head!! they look aight but just not my thing and mum would kill me haha!! wouldnt take me long to grow one tho as my hair is think and grows really fast!!!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 2, 2011)

a guy on my soccer team had one...it was only 10cm long...but he pulled it out lol...he had a bald spot there...it has only recently started growing back haha

Harry


----------



## monitordude (Jun 2, 2011)

most my mates have them, but they're all new zealand'ers, longest is probly around 40cm.
torah yours is really cool and diferent, wich i like.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 2, 2011)

i think it looks great Torah. you have gorgeous hair I'm quite jealous!


----------



## lazylizzy (Jun 2, 2011)

ratties remind me of lads that wear seedy caps, nike's, short shorts, and a bum bag. geew


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 2, 2011)

They certainly do go well with a pair of Nike TN's and a Nautica Polo lol


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> ratties remind me of lads that wear seedy caps, nike's, short shorts, and a bum bag. geew


 That's exactly what they make me think of!
It's a shame cause I agree yours looks cool Torah. Maybe you should just name it something else so it doesn't come with the image Lizzy described


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Torah said:


> really ?


 
I don't think so. I love the idea of tying your hair with it, and your hair in that photo looks fantastic. I'm going to get my gf to grow one now


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 2, 2011)

not a fan of rat tails,. but I like yours Torah


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe we can rename it the Torah-tail


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jun 2, 2011)

No im not a fan, my dad used to have one which meant my brothers had to have one, when ever my bf at the time (ex) did some crazy **** with his hair my brothers would copy him, im all for normal short hair on guys, long hair freaks me out on a guy lol i actually broke up with my ex a couple times caz of his hair hahaha


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jack (Jun 2, 2011)

Observations at high schools suggest a positive correlation between the presence of a rats tail and an inability to behave in a socially acceptable manner, which disturbs the learning environment of non rat tailed students. 
There is also a positive correlation between lack of academic ability/low intelligence and the presence of rats tails.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Jack would you say that, in this case, correlation DOES imply causation


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

jack said:


> Observations at high schools suggest a positive correlation between the presence of a rats tail and an inability to behave in a socially acceptable manner, which disturbs the learning environment of non rat tailed students.
> There is also a positive correlation between lack of academic ability/low intelligence and the presence of rats tails.


 
I have quite a few!
21 to be precise :lol:


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> ratties remind me of lads that wear seedy caps, nike's, short shorts, and a bum bag. geew


 
Dont know about the seedy bit but ive been known to get around in a baseball cap, nike shocks , short shorts and a bum bag....



-Matt- said:


> Rats tails shouldn't be allowed outside of Centrelink.


 
Lovely really ! But I own a business ..



shell477 said:


> i think it looks great Torah. you have gorgeous hair I'm quite jealous!


 
Thank you 



monitordude said:


> most my mates have them, but they're all new zealand'ers, longest is probly around 40cm.
> torah yours is really cool and diferent, wich i like.


 
I like being abit different  thank you



saximus said:


> That's exactly what they make me think of!
> It's a shame cause I agree yours looks cool Torah. Maybe you should just name it something else so it doesn't come with the image Lizzy described


 
Torahtail sounds good



striker321 said:


> View attachment 203487
> View attachment 203488


 
Yewwww and is that writting on your bedroom wall ???



jack said:


> Observations at high schools suggest a positive correlation between the presence of a rats tail and an inability to behave in a socially acceptable manner, which disturbs the learning environment of non rat tailed students.
> There is also a positive correlation between lack of academic ability/low intelligence and the presence of rats tails.



^^So Im breaking the rules again by not being like that ?^^


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

not too sound completely retarded...

but how is everyone seeing your rats tail Torah? I don't see any photos?

again sorry for the fact that this is probably a stupid question


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Post #5 Casey...


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Post #5 Casey...


 

:| seriously! I even went through and looked..
clearly I'm having a bad day hahaha

I was looking on my phone before and didn't check again on the comp, guess it didn't load >__<


thank you Sax


----------



## Seb84 (Jun 2, 2011)

nothing wrong with rats tails i've been grown mine since my daughter was born 2.5 year ago.
go the ratty's lol


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

a dude in highschool had one,

and some other kid tried to cut it off one day...didn't that just start an epic fist fight!


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

If someone tried to cut my off , I reakon thered be blood flying !


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

oh there was blood flying 

hahaha...I loved my dodgey as hell highschool <3


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

^ as did I , it prepared me for APS ....


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

i wear a nike hat, nike shorts, tns and a bumbag? whats wrong with that?


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

^ nothing wrong with that where im looking from


----------



## monitordude (Jun 2, 2011)

aww eshayzzz bruu haha.
lol jks
i wear TN's and shox


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

lads


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

yah you mean eshay adalay


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

What the hell is eshay? I've heard it so many times lately


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

lol hard to explain, can be used in many ways


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> What the hell is eshay? I've heard it so many times lately


 
Urban Dictionary: eshay

I end up having to use urbandictionary way too often for an 18 year old! (oh the cons of being literate!)


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it kinda like "yallah" for lebs? A fill in word for many occasions?

Haha thanks Casey. You're only 18?? Yeah you should definitely be up with this stuff


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah there hectic, they can bench about 12 kgs and they fill the rest of there out fit with cloths from lows, not to mention catchin the bus with old people. i could go on  great thread


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

Sax,
I never have any clue what the hell people are talking about...the most recent example was "biddies" *sighhhh* sometimes I wish I just didn't look stuff up!

and yeppp, only 18, quite the youngen haha


----------



## jack (Jun 2, 2011)

"eshay", like many words in the bogan language, is derived from another language. In this case the etymology is quite interesting. The word is a corrupted form of esyay, which of course is "pig latin" for yes. 
Thus eshay is used by the bogan in a similar manner to the English word "yes" or Yank "Yeah". 
It can be used as a variation of the common "**** yeah" when "****" has already been used more than ten times by the conversing bogans in the previous 6 seconds...


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

lol awesome description Jack thanks. I wonder if anthropologists are interested in sub-cultures like this?


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

ayee come on dont be harsh, im an adlay brahh


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

hahaha wow I mist heaps , eshay means yes .


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube - ‪eshay-N-ter ft sky'high‬&rlm; -LADS SINGING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf4S4oRAF9w- LADS DANCING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXzPDKLif0c


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 2, 2011)

Must be a bogan thing


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Must be a bogan thing


 
hahaha look out ... 



striker321 said:


> YouTube - ‪eshay-N-ter ft sky'high‬&rlm; -LADS SINGING
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf4S4oRAF9w- LADS DANCING
> 
> YouTube - ‪Defqon1 Sydney 2009 - Hakken & Gabber [OLD]‬&rlm;


 
^ lol there terrible examples ....  well the Lads singing one is lol


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

any bogans or lads on here? lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 3, 2011)

striker321 said:


> any bogans or lads on here? lol



Go and look at that names to faces thread, plenty in there!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 3, 2011)

striker321 said:


> YouTube - ‪eshay-N-ter ft sky'high‬&rlm; -LADS SINGING
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf4S4oRAF9w- LADS DANCING
> 
> YouTube - ‪Defqon1 Sydney 2009 - Hakken & Gabber [OLD]‬&rlm;


 
That's Hilariously Cringeworthy...lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

A lot of delinquents are calling each other "boood" all over Facebook lately, and it's increasingly common for guys that are supposed to be "mad c****" to put "x" at the end if every message to their mates and tell them that they love them.

These are the sort of people that bash people for being gay, or for no reason at all (as long as they're in a decent sized group and the victim is outnumbered at least 4:1)...


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I'll say it, Torah you can pull it off cause your pretty hot (for a bogan of course  ) most people I see with rats tails walk around shopping centres in winter with no shirt on, 3 teeth in their head, tattoos saying "guns" or "hate" or some such crap on their neck ooooh I almost forgot the southern cross tattoo, that's a prerequisite for a rats tail. Then they have the matching partner with at least 5 matching kids, all under 5 and smoking. And the parents themselves are 13 with names like shazza and dazza, but the kids just call them uncle daddy and auntie mum. Swing by centrelink at caboolture one day and you'll see what I mean, oh but lock your doors and don't stop or you'll find your car jacked up and your wheels gone all while waiting for the traffic lights to go green ;-)


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 3, 2011)

Torah said:


> yah one from the races on sunday - out not being used as a hair tye lol
> 
> View attachment 203353
> 
> ...



For some reason when I saw that, it reminded me of the cool tail things they have in Avatar lol.

I don't have one now, but when I was younger I had one.
My mum showed me the pics of when I was about three and I was cut at her for a bit lol. 
I also had the dragon mullet  Not cool!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jun 3, 2011)

I take great pleasure in removing rats tails from anyone that has had one too many drinks...

Funny thing is they all seem to wake up the next day and decide its time to get a job and make something of themselves...

What gives...


----------

